# Fall off the bone turkey legs



## sputnam (Jul 7, 2019)

If you haven't seen the video of the fall off the bone turkey legs yet, check it out on you tube, they look amazing (video is not me or anyone i know)... So, i tried to duplicate these legs on The video and i did OK. They were much smaller legs though. I brined them over night, smoked for 2 hrs @ 220, wrapped in foil for 2 more hours. The meat did fall off and definitely best legs I've done but id like the skin to be a little less rubbery... I thought about tossing in oven for a minute but not sure if that would be good idea or not.... Anyone have any tips for me?


----------



## ddufore (Jul 10, 2019)

I moved them from my smoker (BGE) to the gas grill on high heat for a few minutes turning constantly. Worked for me.


----------

